# Loom Knitters Circle magazine



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

Loom Knitters Circle magazine, Winter 2012 issue has been launched! Go check it out! Or you can purchase a copy of the mag in PDF and get all the patterns in one single file and store nice and safely in a binder for future use: LINK: http://lkc.typepad.com/

The cost for the digital magazine is only $3.99 and has several nice patterns in it (I found this thru browsing and have no affiliation with it)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

what a great price... thanks for sharing...and I love that scarf/shawl she has on.. its beautiful


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

That is a great deal. There are some good patterns in there. Check out the videos on there. She makes it look so easy!


----------

